# Bosch fixed base router



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I was excited to check this router out at the national woodworking show. I am surprised how Bosch brought this machine to market. It is significantly heavier than a 2.25 hp router, so it is not really marketed as a handheld router. Yet the design of the router doesn't allow the collet to extend high enough for comfortable bit changes above the router table. I had a 3hp Hitachi like that and it drove me nuts. 
For me it didn't offer any advantage over my Dewalt 618. That router already offers a trigger switch with the D handle base. 
I do have a Bosch laminate trimmer that is a nice tool. 
Glad it worked for you. Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

How does this compare to the (seemingly more popular) 1617?


----------



## JockChris (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I been looking to replace my craftsman router with the newer bosch but I have read some poor reviews about quility. ( maybe just first productions) I know the 1617 has been proven to be a solid machine.


----------



## hardmorningwood (May 17, 2013)

I have this router along with the plunge base and it is outstanding. Plenty of power, smooth operation, soft start, only thing holding it back is the $$$ but hey you get what you pay for. I have been working with Azobe (Red African Ironwood) lately, which is twice as hard as maple and this router doesnt sweat it.


----------

